# Battlefield 2142 error



## technicks (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi there. I downloaded 2142. Installed it without any probs. But when i try to play it gives me this error message.
Does anyone know what to do about it?
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2006)

you need this m8

or get it from here-

http://www.shdon.com/files/D3DXDLLFebruary29.zip


----------



## technicks (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks tigger. Works great.
The new 2142 rocks.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 8, 2006)

Same error here thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 8, 2006)

glad to be able to help guys


----------



## Casheti (Oct 8, 2006)

WTF OMG 2142 FTW TBH IMO. lol


----------



## technicks (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone know how to fix the EA server connection proclems.
I can play for 5 min and then i get kicked because EA master server connection is lost.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 8, 2006)

That's just EA being shit. Nothing you can do. Never happens to me tho.

On the other had, I have been kicked for "other" reasons...

Observe






ROFL!!


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 8, 2006)

Casheti said:


> That's just EA being shit. Nothing you can do. Never happens to me tho.



Oh, there IS something you CAN do... provided that EA has more than 1 server, serving up this file...



* If you can make a determination of this, and between the two of you, you SHOULD be able to do this? It's doable/gettable...

*First thing to note:* You have to remember - DNS servers are @ work resolving the addy for their D/L server(s) & odds are, they have more than 1 @ work for this...

*Secondly:* Using PING commands @ a DOS prompt? You can compare the IP addresses BOTH of you are using (ping the d/l server itself)... & get the file path on said server if possible from your browser.

(Here I would STRONGLY wager, that you both are getting the d/l file from 2 diff. servers, one being saturated for connections &/or bandwidth)

*Thirdly/lastly:* Once you have determined that you are getting the file from 2 diff. servers? Change your D/L URL & have @ the file where it CAN be gotten from!

(Again, because odds are, you may be, one from one EA server closer to HIS DNS from his BSP/ISP, & the other from another EA server closer to HIS DNS server from his BSP/ISP)...

APK

P.S.=> Think about that, see my point... doable! apk


----------



## Casheti (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't understand a bit of that...but I'm gonna say "Nice one"


----------



## technicks (Oct 8, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I don't understand a bit of that...but I'm gonna say "Nice one"



I don't understand it either.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 8, 2006)

Seriously?

Ok... you'd use IP addresses, NOT DNS resolved URL's...

1.) Someone who CAN connect to said gaming server, can ping the servername (from the URL) where they connected to (it has to have a servername, that, or a tool like netstat -ano can tell you, program PID's & the endpoints they're connected to online - to equate a PID to a program name, taskmgr.exe's PROCESS TAB can help here, if you select it from the VIEW menu, SELECT COLUMNS option & make PID visible)...

2.) Someone who CANNOT CONNECT to said gaming server, can ping the servername (from the URL) where they connected to (it has to have a servername, that, or a tool like netstat -ano can tell you, program PID's & the endpoints they're connected to online - to equate a PID to a program name, taskmgr.exe's PROCESS TAB can help here, if you select it from the VIEW menu, SELECT COLUMNS option & make PID visible)...

3.) Compare IP Addresses (gotten from your DNS servers, provided you are on diff. ISP/BSP providers)



* If EA Software has more than 1 server, serving up this file, OR server connection you need? 

Odds are, the IP range is the same & they DO have more than 1 game server... perhaps several supplementing a master one in some server closet somewhere (I have had to fix these before for companies various ways like bridges &/or route commands to alter their routing tables, etc.).

However, the server(s), especially if you find you are D/L'ing OR connecting to from your rig to a DIFF. IP address, SHOULD only differ in the last octet in the IP Address (those who can, vs. those who cannot)? 

Using the hardcoded IP address of the ones folks are using that DO WORK, should still fall into EA's allotted address range... & you should be able to hardwire this in your game config. files... or network setup.

When doing your configuration (if this game allows this, most do) You CAN 'substitute in' the IP for the servername in the URL & you will get it as well, connecting, odds are (if it is a 2nd'ary server or not)...

APK

P.S.=> E.G.-> Does everyone see this URL as www.google.com via a DOS prompt:

64.233.161.99

?

Doubt it... GOOGLE has 1000's of servers is why... & here? There is an equal chance of this being the case, finding alternate servers for a working connection for him, FOR THIS GAME, & this IS a method of doing so... apk


----------



## technicks (Oct 8, 2006)

Alec you are going way to deep for me. 
I don't realy understand what you are talking about. 
I just wanted to know if there is a way to stop BF 2142 EA server problem.
I gues it's just the beta and they will fix it.
So i am going to uninstall BF2142 and  for a while.


----------



## Alec§taar (Oct 8, 2006)

technicks said:


> Alec you are going way to deep for me.



Re-read it, it MAY help... I rewrote it, more detail.



technicks said:


> I don't realy understand what you are talking about.



Again, I rewrote it better.



technicks said:


> I just wanted to know if there is a way to stop BF 2142 EA server problem.



That is a way... provided your game allows for this much "fine grained" control connecting to servers for it.

APK

P.S.=> Many games have config (.cfg type ini files really on disk in their folder, or one of the game's subfolders, perhaps even the registry - depends on the game) & it is possible you CAN control it, finding a server that works for you... unless it does not, or the game itself has an issue... possible too! 

Edits of your HOSTS file might help also, you never know (depends on how the game is "wired" & constructed for this capacity really (hopefully NOT hardcoded to certain IP addresses in the game .exe itself))... apk


----------



## ct.fresno (Oct 13, 2006)

*Thank you Tigger!*

Great work!  Thank you for your time and research on this one!
We appreciate it.


----------



## xymz (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey I can't get in BF 2147 IM HAVING A ERROR SAYING SOMETHING ABOUT DIGITAIL PRODUET ID if u need a pic just ask ..............


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2006)

welcome to tpu.

post a pic of the error if you can.


----------



## xymz (Oct 14, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> welcome to tpu.
> 
> post a pic of the error if you can.




Hey i forgot how to take a pic

lol


----------



## xymz (Oct 14, 2006)

xymz said:


> Hey i forgot how to take a pic
> 
> lol



I have it down on paint, but i don't know how to get it on the forum


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2006)

here ya go m8-

http://www.techpowerup.org/upload.php


----------



## xymz (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't get it to run. And I don't mean the d9dx9.29.dll problem.. it crashes as soon as I start it with 

"BF2142.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience. And on the bottem it says ( Send Error Report or  Don't send)

Error signature
AppName: bf2142.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: renddx9.dll ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 017310"

I've tried updating DX (I already had the last version), putting the d9dx9.29.dll file in its folder and reinstalling. Some other people seem to have the same problem.
Any ideas?


----------



## xymz (Oct 16, 2006)

Can anyone help?


----------



## ktr (Oct 16, 2006)

run this...

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## xymz (Oct 16, 2006)

Nope didn't work


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (Oct 16, 2006)

xymz, try deleting your profiles folder in 'My Documents/Battlefield 2142 Demo/' That has been known to help with this issue, just need to do all your settings again


----------



## xymz (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey it didn't work.


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2006)

give us some of you units specs.


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey can anybody help me when i click the icon to launch bf 2142 an error pops up reading EC : 5570 can anybody help.
ps i got the game off of the ea downloader.


----------



## banashe (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm getting the same error as well. The funny thing is that it worked for me before, but for some reason I couldn't apply the patch. I uninstalled the game, reinstalled it, and since then I've been getting this error code.
The window simply says

EC: 5570


----------



## mikeynojutsu (Oct 18, 2006)

same problem, reinstalled couple time, no use. EC : 5570 still pops up. not able to launch the game. i hope someone can help.


----------



## mikeynojutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

fixed! redownload ea downloader and reinstall over the old ea downloader.


----------



## du5kett (Oct 19, 2006)

Let's see if this works Mikey. Good work though on trying to figure this pile of shit out.


----------



## banashe (Oct 19, 2006)

same!
Uninstalled Downloader, reinstalled, it worked!


----------



## MrMorelli (Oct 19, 2006)

*What?*

did u get it to work mikey?? did u install the game first then download the new ea downloader? or how?


----------



## MrMorelli (Oct 19, 2006)

Guys please anwer!!!!


----------



## du5kett (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Mike!! Awesome work, got it to work. So yes MrMorelli, do what he said, and it'll work.


----------



## mikeynojutsu (Oct 19, 2006)

yea it works!


----------



## GLD (Oct 19, 2006)

I offer up my 2 cents here and say the one error that every BF2142 owner has in common is that you made the error of actually getting the game and installing it.


----------



## GLD (Oct 19, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> Oh, there IS something you CAN do... provided that EA has more than 1 server, serving up this file...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I think I just blew a head gasket reading this. Excellent info though I bet.


----------



## j&j (Oct 26, 2006)

*need some help*

keep getting this error can anyone help? I get this error i got two different pics to look at i upload them all to photobucket


----------



## xymz (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey I have the same problem too, tell me when u fix the problem.


----------



## BR3TT (Oct 30, 2006)

banashe said:


> I'm getting the same error as well. The funny thing is that it worked for me before, but for some reason I couldn't apply the patch. I uninstalled the game, reinstalled it, and since then I've been getting this error code.
> The window simply says
> 
> EC: 5570



Ya just reinstall the ea downloader and it will work fine but


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 31, 2006)

last nite it craashed to desktop twice for no apparent reason.no errors just bang back on desktop.???


----------



## BR3TT (Nov 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> last nite it craashed to desktop twice for no apparent reason.no errors just bang back on desktop.???



It has been doing that for me also usally once a day ill be playing and the noise will start to glitch and then crash. Then i just reload the game and play but then its fine for the rest of the day so its ok with me. But if anybody might know what is causing this problem plz help.


----------



## D007 (Apr 21, 2007)

Im having trouble with this game now myself.. downloaded punkbuster and pinnacle game profiler to control the xbox360 controller. I try to load the game and sometimes it stalls out and goes to the windows error report. other times it lets me get into the games but it wont let me make a game.. it will just boot me out of hte whole game if i try to host a lan game.. but i can join a lan game np.. my brother is on the same touter with me and he gets on the lan and hosts it fine.. any ideas? i'd appreciate any info.. thanx all... im on xp by the way.


----------



## D007 (Apr 22, 2007)

mikeynojutsu said:


> fixed! redownload ea downloader and reinstall over the old ea downloader.



I cant even find this EA downloader to redownload it at all.. where did u guys download it from please? iv'e tried everything else on this thread and nothing has helped.. I still get booted out of the game and it completely destroys my internet connection causing me to reboot the whole thing and all or it just wont even  work..


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2007)

For BF2142 the only way to usually get things to run right is to re-install...  ...and a few quick hints!!! :

-Make sure there is no virus protection running (seriously)
-No screen saver running! (the only things to save are the lives of your fallen comrades... FIGHT HARDER SOLDIERS!!!)
-Windows up to date? (Linux?  Wrong forum.)
-The latest DirectX9.0c?   http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx 
-Make sure your video card drivers are installed correctly (do you have problems with other 
games?)  If not follow ATi/nVidia instructions on how to uninstall and install drivers at thier respective websites:  www.ati.com www.nvidia.com
-Make sure there is no spyware running in the background (a good program to rid your system and is free is Spybot S/D)
-CAN YOU HANDLE IT!?!?!? (Does your system meet the games requirements [I noticed many of you are new here and do not have your specs listed], I deffinately recommend 2GB of memory no matter what else you are using.
-Try overclocking/let off the throttle:  Is your system O/C'd?  Chances are it's not stable and it's running your soldier straight into your FSB wall.  Ouch!  On the other hand perhaps giving your FSB a little nudge north will give you the boost you need to get the game off of "slideshow" mode.
-OC'ing your video card could help I love  ATi Tool found here at TPU!
-And alas, the complete Windows clean install as to where I shall say google search for a tweak guide, and happy installing.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2007)

D007 said:


> Im having trouble with this game now myself.. downloaded punkbuster and pinnacle game profiler to control the xbox360 controller. I try to load the game and sometimes it stalls out and goes to the windows error report. other times it lets me get into the games but it wont let me make a game.. it will just boot me out of hte whole game if i try to host a lan game.. but i can join a lan game np.. my brother is on the same touter with me and he gets on the lan and hosts it fine.. any ideas? i'd appreciate any info.. thanx all... im on xp by the way.



Make sure the port isn't being blocked on the router.  Look on the networking forum because I lack most knowlege in that department.


----------



## D007 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok ill try it all. my specs are right on the link lol.. i guess posting them is standard practice though.. im using xp.. and 8800 geforce gts 320.. intel duo core e6400 conroe. 2x 1 gb a data ddr2 800 ram. i dont have problems in other games and ive tried everything lol.. i know very well how to install rivers and all that.. i built this pc actually .. it seems like some kind of driver issue.. just starts to load it then drops it all to the desktop.. in get the 1st spals screen for it then jumps back to desktop.. maybe it is a network thing. i am on a router but even in single player offline it errors me.. seems driver related if i had to guess. or game related.. depending on which company blames the other one  more..lol.. but thanks for the info ill try it all out..


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2007)

Are you using Vista?  I'm trying it out on my spare system and I haven't gotten any game I've tried to install to work on it.  Except BF2142!


----------



## D007 (Apr 24, 2007)

nah but my brother is  and it went fine for him too. im ok now kind of.. at least i can join matches.. but i cant make any..lol.. i cant play single player or anything either.. i can just join matches. nothing else.. weird..


----------

